# Hunting dog in a house



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

I recently bought a GSP and wondering if I keep her in the house will she still be a great hunting dog? What I am more less asking is there anyone on these forums that keep their dog in the house and have a great hunter on their hands?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Mine live inside. All of my labs have... They get lots of exercise though. They are as good a hunting dogs as you could ask for. Makes for a much stronger bond between you also.


----------



## Brad N (Mar 7, 2006)

Our GSP's live in the house. The 2 1/2 year old sleeps in our bed & I could have had her nose bronzed after her performance last week in South Dakota!!! I don't think she could hunt any harder.


----------



## goodkarmarising (Feb 8, 2008)

x


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A dog that lives in the house with you will ALWAYS be a better dog in every respect than it will be if you keep it in a kennel


----------



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

My dogs stay outside in the kennel during the day and in the house when I come home from work.

I do think its somewhat important to have a good balance with both living in the house and outside in a kennel. When my dogs used to live full time in the house they never really got thier full winter coats which made it a bit tuff on them durring late season hunts or when on the raod and they have to sleep in the truck at night.

But regardless don't buy into the notion that they have to be outside dogs to good hunting partners as that is just not true at all in fact the opposite has more truth to it.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

No problems for me and my dog. All my dogs have been indoor dogs and have all hunted as well or better than most.

I think indoor dogs form a stronger bond with there owner as they are with you more often. Not proven but I always figured in colder climates indoor dogs have less health and joint problems.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Mine live in the house , share the couch , bed ect. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for everyone's comments. I keep my dog inside a small house, but take her out twice a day half hour minimum. We go to a large area that is a couple soccer fields and do training together. Can't wait to get her out to the fields and start sniffing around for some birds.


----------



## Sparky477 (May 4, 2004)

> A dog that lives in the house with you will ALWAYS be a better dog in every respect than it will be if you keep it in a kennel


I agree. My english springer is asleep on the couch right now, and we just got back from a quick hunt just outside of town. He had the most beautiful flush on a rooster that went straight up, and after a well placed shot came right back down. He'll be ready to go in the morning again.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Bobm said:


> A dog that lives in the house with you will ALWAYS be a better dog in every respect than it will be if you keep it in a kennel


100% true


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Mine are in the kennel outside when we aren't home and come in at times when we are home.

One thing to watch out for is loss of hair. Hunting in below zero conditions with a dog that is always in the house can be hard on them. My dog right now actually won't sleep in the house unless he is really beat up after a hard hunt then he will, otherwise he paces around inside.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

What kind of dog do you have hunt?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Right now just one English Setter. I am in the market for two new ones another Setter and a lab


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

My dog lives inside with me and the spouse, sharing the couch and the bed. We let her outside for potty beaks whenever she wants. We train almost every day on a 40+ acre lot. The dog is happy, well adjusted, and one helluva retriever. :thumb:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

In the house? Oh........all right.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ditto.....................


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Mine hate being inside, too...


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

Yep...


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I have had 3 Master Hunters and all 3 have slept in bed with me and the wife. The more your dog loves you the more that dog will do for you.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Okay was just wondering. Mine stays inside too. This is her Halloween costume.


----------



## daveb (Jun 29, 2006)

Nobody said anything about costumes being OK, though.


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

Well that's what happened when I let my dad watch her when I was away for a game.....


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

daveb said:
 

> Nobody said anything about costumes being OK, though.


 :beer: :lol:


----------

